# Critical Care Formula



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Has anyone used this? How effective was it?? I have bought so much for my lil guy so I thought I would ask before I spent another tenner on something that didnt work!. 

Cheers
x


----------



## Cara (Oct 30, 2006)

you can make your own, which is what I did for my baby water dragon I only have a big blender so lots went to waste but he seemed to like it. All I did was chuck waxworms, mealworms, crickets, locusts, bit of calcuim powder, bit of nutrobal, some avapro, some melon & mixed green leaves into a blender and blended it up (add water for correct thickness) I personally couldn't watch as I blended the live insects tho... 

I'm sure there will be much better recipes around, probably if you google it.


----------



## xraverxbabyx (Jun 28, 2006)

i found this on geckoforums.net
*This recipe was developed to provide anorexic carnivorous and insectivorous geckos with life sustaining nutrition while they convalescing, and to help produce a stool for a veterinary fecal test.*

In a blender, combine:
1 small can Hill's A/D pet food (available at most vets)
¼ cup Ensure (not chocolate)
1 jar baby food squash
¼ cup Pedialite
2 tabs or contents of 2 capsules milk thistle (herbal supplement, liver purifier, found at most drug stores, *optional.)
1 tsp. calcium powder w/Vitamin D3
1/2 tsp. herp vitamin powder
1-2 X-large handful of mealworms, added slowly while mixture is blending until it is about the consistency of a milkshake.

Puree all ingredients until completely smooth. Pour into ice cube tray(s) and freeze. Store cubes in zip-lock bag in the freezer until ready to use, then thaw out 1 cube at a time and store in fridge for 2-3 days. You can use the empty baby food jar for this purpose, washing it thoroughly after each use.

Using this mixture, draw a full 1ml dropper (eye dropper type) and place a drop on the gecko's nose, being careful not to plug the nostrils. Be patient and *do not* force-feed! The gecko will lick it of its nose, and as it does, slowly squeeze out a little at a time. Most geckos love this food, and will lap it up. 

~ *NEVER* tell anyone you put mealworms in the blender! ~








*Hill's a/d* is a high-protein meat-based food
hope this helps


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have personaly never used the proper critical care formula, but my best friend is a vet, and she uses it with practaly everything and thinks its great. Can't say if she has ever used it on a reptile, although I will try to remember to ask next time I speak to her, but she has certainly pulled through plenty of other animals, both pets and wildlife, with it.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks for the ideas... I already make my own baby food for Obi as he doesnt do eating! His fave at the mo is Waxworms blended with Apple!  

I think Ill buy some and see what its like.

Cheers guys
x


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

The CCF you can buy is great stuff! think everyone should own some...i use it for really ill reps to ones that just need a bit of help..you can even put some in their water in the viv to give them an added boost.
Replace every 24 hrs though cos it starts to smell if left too long...
Seriously is good stuff..great for emergencies. has made the difference between life and death for a few of my reps.:smile:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm using it for my ill mourning gecko, it seemed to help her brighten up a bit. I personally think its easier than mushing stuff up as it can just go in the water and will keep for a while so I don't have to worry about getting waxworms or anything I have the powder there ready.


----------



## Nursey (Feb 27, 2005)

BELIAL said:


> The CCF you can buy is great stuff! think everyone should own some...i use it for really ill reps to ones that just need a bit of help..you can even put some in their water in the viv to give them an added boost.
> Replace every 24 hrs though cos it starts to smell if left too long...
> Seriously is good stuff..great for emergencies. has made the difference between life and death for a few of my reps.:smile:


agree with you there CCf is a lifesaver and would heartly recommend it


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

So is it intended for stressed new arrivals or sick/recovering animals or both? I'm a bit concerned about Madame Mim, 1 of my new Cresteds, as she hasnt been eating much (i know its normal with a new arrival and im worrying about nothing but hey you cant stop a worrier!) and ill pick some up if it'll help speed up their adjustment.

dont mean to hijak but does anyone know of an appetite stimulant? I want to get them all onto CGD (they were on babyfood before) and the only one that eats it at the moment is my olive female but the others are a bit reluctant.
hmmmm


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> So is it intended for stressed new arrivals or sick/recovering animals or both? I'm a bit concerned about Madame Mim, 1 of my new Cresteds, as she hasnt been eating much (i know its normal with a new arrival and im worrying about nothing but hey you cant stop a worrier!) and ill pick some up if it'll help speed up their adjustment.
> 
> dont mean to hijak but does anyone know of an appetite stimulant? I want to get them all onto CGD (they were on babyfood before) and the only one that eats it at the moment is my olive female but the others are a bit reluctant.
> hmmmm


Avi Pro is supposed to stimulate the appetite and help reduce stress, sounds like that is what you'll need. I haven't tried it myself though, but I will probably get some since my gecko doesn't need to be on CCF for now. You could use CCF or just go straight to Avi-Pro or use both lol


----------



## Kerry1 (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a 5 month old gecko that has lost 5 grams in two months and now weighs 17g! Another leo i got with him who was the same weight when I got them weighs 37g! I've tried avi-pro but have taken to putting drops on his nose for him to lick off as you put avi-pro in water and leos don't drink that much. At least I know he's getting some inside him if I do it this way. But thanks to this thread and all the postings I'm going to try CCF as he's ridiculously thin with a pencil thin tail. It's my last hope. He's still bright-eyed and lively but he looks awful. He only eats 1 third size hopper a week if that! So fingers crossed that CCF works. CCF sounds less yucky than mushing up insects and stuff. Even though it's quite expensive I dare say it'll come in handy again as I'm planning to breed soon.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the posts guys I ordered some hopefully shop be here tomorrow. 

Oh I have used Avi Pro and to be honest I dont rate it that much, Maybe other people have had good experiences with it??? 

Thanks again guys !
xxx


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Just an update!

This stuff is amazing!!! By the end of the first day I had given it to Obi he had already perked up his colour is looking really bright and he has started to eat by himself again.

Only problem I had was mixing it up! lol (thanks Pendlehog!) 

But seriously worth having in the box just incase! 

xx


----------

